# One benefit of not being able to move my right arm...



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

So after a drunken injury last week I can't really move my right arm too far without some serious pain. This has made making espresso almost impossible at present, the good news is that it's meant that I have had plenty of time to get to know my Chemex.

Now I've made some brews before but I've never really known what to aim for as I've not really had enough experience as I don't actually drink loads of coffee at home. Well, over the last few days it's all I've been drinking and I started off with a single bean (Workshop Githiga AA Kenya) and started to try altering variables such as grind, water, time, method etc... This has really been really useful as I am now starting to get to know what I like and what recipes are working for me. I think that having a single bean and making a fair few brews over a few days is really the key to nailing this thing. It allows you to change variables and note the differences while the taste is still clear in your mind.

Even though I've read many takes on how to brew the perfect Chemex I'd never really felt like I'd achieved it and now I think I've been pretty close









I've settled on some pretty standard starting points

30g coffee > 500g water

Water 30 seconds off the boil

30-60g water for 30 second bloom

First pour takes it to 250g water

Second Pour up to 500g water

Target brew time of 4 minutes

I think that the two key finds so far for me have been

1. Don't thwak the EK - Leaves some fines and chaff behind, I actually grind 31g in to account for some loss at this stage.

2. Adding the water in 2 stages rather than numerous smaller steps - helps maintain the water flow rate allowing you to grind a little finer.

Since getter a better handle on what's been going on I've found that the rules above work well for my tastes and seemed to work well over a variety of beans. So far I've nailed

Workshop Githiga AA Kenya

Has Bean Guatemala San Seb Pulped Natural

Has Bean Guatemala El Bosque Amatitlan Washed

Has Bean El Salvador San Jose Amerangia Washed

Don't get me wrong I'm looking forward to getting back to espresso but I've really enjoyed this little Chemex break and I'll certainly being brewing more in the future


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

With you all the way Spence on not thwacking the EK to reduce chaff getting into the tumbler.

I add the water, not counting the bloom, in two stages with a small top up after the second. Can still taste the lemony tingle from Hasbean's CofE I Chemexed 45 minutes ago!

Hope your arm is on the mend.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Cheers Patrick, seems to be on the mend now









So, since this is a beans thread I'd better get on to those...

Workshop Githiga AA Kenya - This is a quite remarkable bean, it's a light roast, I mean really light roast, when you open the bag you are greeted by a waft of Rhubarb and Custard, they really do smell sweet. For a laugh, pre-injury, I tried these as espresso and managed to get a couple of great tasting shots from them after a little work. You get loads of tart red fruit like raspberries and redcurrants with tongue curling Rhubarb kicking up the rear. the thing that surprised me was that there is still a big body in the cup which rounds things off and makes it a very enjoyable brew in either espresso or filtered.

Has Bean Guatemala San Seb Pulped Natural - If you like your acidity low then this one is fantastic. The Chemex is really smooth and creamy, the tasting notes say it's like a Milky Way and I can't think of a better descriptor for it. It's a chocolate monster!

Has Bean Guatemala El Bosque Amatitlan Washed - Chemex only so far with this one, there are some spicy notes and maybe a hint of pepper which give it some similar characteristics of a darker roasted bean, it's a very coffee, coffee. It does have a little fruit acidity to balance things out. A decent cup for sure but I prefer the San Seb.

Has Bean El Salvador San Jose Amerangia Washed - Again some darker/spicier notes for me to this one. Although I'm getting some acidity I'm not getting the zesty finish notes which I hope is down to the slightly quick brewtime (3:30 total). I'll be giving this one another go tomorrow.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Excellent I dose 30g coffee with 500g water..

What dial setting are you at on the ek43 for a stating point. I find myself around 15 on the Callum dial as my dial in.

I bloom with 45-50g of water

Them add three pours of 150g each


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

With the HasBean CofE - 16 on the EK Callum scale 30grm with 510grm water - around 70-80grm for bloom. Two main pours with a final small pour of around 50grms to make sure all grinds are washed off the sides. Then a gentle stir on the surface to get a flat/convex draw down. Aim to complete brew in 3.5-4.0 mins.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This is with Turk burrs?/


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> This is with Turk burrs?/


Yarp.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I find myself around 15 on the Callum dial as my dial in.


I'm starting @ 16 on 3FE which is about 13.3 on Callum's dial according to the 'official' converter. You are closer to 18 which I was resulting in a much weaker/less tasty brew. I was closer to 18 when I was doing more, smaller pours. Obviously extractions are going to depend on water, temp and technique and you also have the TDS-O-Meter to guide you where as I'm shooting blind


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Obviously extractions are going to depend on water, temp and technique and you also have the TDS-O-Meter to guide you where as I'm shooting blind


I would have thought your sight was beginning to return?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> I would have thought your sight was beginning to return?


Not with the sort of websites I visit.... In fact I think the accident made it temporarily better...


----------

